

A tearful goodbye to Windows - fordarnold
http://fordarnold.wordpress.com/2012/02/14/goodbye-windows-thank-you-for-being-good-to-me-all-these-years/

======
vparikh
You have taken your first step into a larger world.

~~~
fordarnold
And I'm loving it. Windows can really limit your view. Now I even feel that
with enought time and energy, I can create my own OS. When I used Windows, I
thought it was IMPOSSIBLE

